# Smashing the "what is a good gun for a woman?" question



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

There is the old question " what is a good gun for a woman? " I think it is no different that asking what is a good gun for a man. I want do a comparison that I have not seen on YouTube so I decided to do it myself.

I am sure I will get many comments from people don't even hear out my point but that OK too, post away but don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good gun for a women is the one she wants. If she is new to them than some help with education is good but the choice is the one carrying it. Wife and daughter each have several and if they want they will have any weapon they want in less that 12 hours all they have to do is ask or hint they want it. Sister has 1, that is all she wants to deal with and she is good with it. What they choose to carry and use most would not be my choice. They have their reasons and very good ones. Because the military or police use something does not mean anyone else should. Glock sales are far out paced by other weapons. They got in with LE by supplying them below cost, glock does 1 thing well marketing. Ok weapon but far from the god of hand guns they do fail trigger issues.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree but as I said in the video I went over what I have yet to see or hear.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Joking aside. The best firearm for a woman is the one she can handle competently. Same as anyone else. Also different tools for different jobs.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes commonality of guns is a good idea, IF mutually agreeable, and compatible with the individuals.

Here, we have mostly common to us guns.

The common round types are 5.56MM, 9MM, 38 Special, 357 MAG, 30 carbine and 45ACP, oh yes, also 22LR.

There are others not listed because they are not common within, neither are the crew served.

Common guns are Glock's, M-4s, A-2s, M1 carbines, AK's, IMI Galil's, J-frame Smiths, K framed Smiths and 1911s.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

First, good video! Thanks for sharing.

We have a whole series of "Girls With Guns" on my blog, both posts and podcasts, where we delve into just this subject (link below in my sig).

Spice (the wife) is adamant that a woman needs to be happy with the fit and feel of any firearm, and that those guns should fit a woman's special requirements (women are generally shorter, smaller, with a much shorter arm reach and therefore need a gun with a center of gravity much further back than a man would).

She transitioned from an M4 platform that didn't really fit her to a Tavor X95 that is perfect for her, and has been thrilled with the results. 

Good topic. She HIGHLY recommends the Tavor X95 platform for women, and bullpups in general.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

This is definitely interesting. I see this quite often. Mix and match guns for husband and wife. When I hear this and spend time with the wife I usually find out that the wife isn't "into" shooting. That isn't to say she can't shoot, but it generally isn't a hobby for her. Me...it is a hobby. I like shooting, I am good at it, so I want what is comfortable for me. 

That isn't to say we don't have some "interchangeable" firearms. We did things different though. We both have Kahr's. A 9mm and a .45. Controls and feel are the same, which means I can grab either one and know how to use it (him too). Same with our Sig's...we both have a P220 and I have a 225. Again, exact same controls. 

When it comes to rifles, I will out shoot my husband every time so guess what? We use the ones that I am really good at. I like a .308. That is what we would leave with. An AR10 and a bolt action.

I get women going with the flow, but I have progressed way beyond that with my shooting.

Droid did it!


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

What is a good gun for a woman = what is a good gun for a man= what is a good gun . 

Lots of opinions on what is a good gun. But I think there is no difference in what makes a gun good for a man or woman. I do think you could say a good gun for someone with large hands verses small but not by sex. I have seen small less than 5 ft 5 inch guys and big 6 ft 2 inch women . Get a gun to fit the person and not the sex.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> What is a good gun for a woman = what is a good gun for a man= what is a good gun .
> 
> Lots of opinions on what is a good gun. But I think there is no difference in what makes a gun good for a man or woman. I do think you could say a good gun for someone with large hands verses small but not by sex. I have seen small less than 5 ft 5 inch guys and big 6 ft 2 inch women . Get a gun to fit the person and not the sex.


I agree but as I said in the video I went over SHTF scenarios what I have yet to see or hear anyone go over. The fit the person not the sex is out there alot and I agree but its not what I went over at all.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yah I got it standardization both got the same same - why have you not seen anything on youtube before cause it is standard practice dude -no body cares.

I agree it is best to have the same - but you have to also remember if the shtf that hard there will be plenty of never been shot dropped only once laying around
sounds more like you were trying to convince yourself of your own choice than actually explaining the "why" you did this. sorry just my piss-ant observation.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> yah I got it standardization both got the same same - why have you not seen anything on youtube before cause it is standard practice dude -no body cares.
> 
> I agree it is best to have the same - but you have to also remember if the shtf that hard there will be plenty of never been shot dropped only once laying around
> sounds more like you were trying to convince yourself of your own choice than actually explaining the "why" you did this. .


Actually I did explain why I did that and I thought about it BEFORE I dropped all the money an guns and logically they make sense unless you can state why they don't make sense don't accuse me of trying to justify my purchases. The fact of the matter is it IS standard practice but not for the guys I see all over youtube. Read the comments on youtube, it didn't seem it was common practice by what I read or by other vids I saw but it should have been. Also I knew there would be people commenting on something they didn't even listen too. I put that right there in the post and as everyone can see it is unedited. There are many things that should be standard like not trading food with starving people, not trading meds/antibiotics in desperate times, not trading alcohol or tobacco in stressful times with people who may be having chemical withdraws. This should be standard practice but I hear people talking about trading food. Common sense is not that common now days. It sounds to me like your upset you actually had to listen to my thoughts to leave your 2 cents. I always get that no matter what I post. sorry just MY piss-ant observation.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no man not complaining just pointing.
while it is a *valid point* everyone does and has their own opinion on everything. 
the bottom line is you do what works best for you and yours -you get your system and rhythm rules and guidelines in this area is just that an outline to give someone a place to start.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> Actually I did explain why I did that and I thought about it BEFORE I dropped all the money an guns and logically they make sense unless you can state why they don't make sense don't accuse me of trying to justify my purchases. The fact of the matter is it IS standard practice but not for the guys I see all over youtube. Read the comments on youtube, it didn't seem it was common practice by what I read or by other vids I saw but it should have been. Also I knew there would be people commenting on something they didn't even listen too. I put that right there in the post and as everyone can see it is unedited. There are many things that should be standard like not trading food with starving people, not trading meds/antibiotics in desperate times, not trading alcohol or tobacco in stressful times with people who may be having chemical withdraws. This should be standard practice but I hear people talking about trading food. Common sense is not that common now days. It sounds to me like your upset you actually had to listen to my thoughts to leave your 2 cents. I always get that no matter what I post. sorry just MY piss-ant observation.


Simmer down, Thomas. When you toss out an opinion, especially when you entitle it, "Smahing What is *fill in any with anything," people may see the world in a different way.

I watched the whole video. Here are my thoughts.

As it so happens, I have an AR-15 and so does my wife. That doesn't mean one of us will yell, "Mag me!" and the other will toss a mag. I believe in having plenty of magazines, so that won't be a problem. As my rifle is zeroed for me and hers for her, grabbing each others' rifle and effectively employing them makes no sense. On the other hand, having spare parts for the rifles does make sense. Cannibalizing shouldn't have to happen.
I said I have an AR-15, but there's a better chance I'll clean clocks with the M1A. On the other hand, I might be using the suppressed Savage model 10 with a night scope. Then again, it might the suppressed Mini-14 in 300 BLK. Depends on what duty I am pulling at the time. The wife will still be using the AR-15. It fits her, and she won't be pulling different duties.

As far as sidearms, Mine is a 1911 .45. Hers is a 1911 9mm. Yes; plenty of mags. Spare pins, as they'll be the part to go. Still, she's likely to drop someone with her Taurus Judge. That's her favorite. Then again, if times gone bad, the sidearms won't be employed, much. Not if it all gone to pot. If it is just a home invasion, it'll probably be the Judge that passes sentence.

Our plans might not be yours. Our plans involve others, and each have their own strengths and their own weapons choices. Ammunition is common ammunition, and we already have plenty. This isn't the army, and everyone isn't forced to use the standardized weapons but can find the gloves that best fit. And, as one weapon doesn't fit all occasions, we have others, including those I didn't mention.

I watched the whole video, as I said, and I don't see anything smashed. I suppose it'll work for you and your wife, assuming y'all are close enough to mag each other, your rifles happen to be the same zero, and your wife is competent with the weapons and they aren't just propped in the corner, waiting for bad times. Even so, there might be weapons that might better suit her.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My wife likes little cute guns. Thats why her gun is the mini NAA .22 five slnger. Its litle and cute..surely more efficacious than a hand full of rocks. lol. She lets me borrow it most of the time to use as my casual around the house..walking the dog..taking out the trash gun.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> no man not complaining just pointing.
> while it is a *valid point* everyone does and has their own opinion on everything.
> the bottom line is you do what works best for you and yours -you get your system and rhythm rules and guidelines in this area is just that an outline to give someone a place to start.


on that we agree 100% brother


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

There's too many questions when it comes to crunching down between a male's gun and a female's gun as far as true orientation. For example my fiance is a tiny petite framed woman 4'10 to 5'0 in that area about eighty maybe ninety pounds. I carry a Glock 29 in an appendix holster and I have a Glock 20 I keep in my truck. She can shoot it better than most of my friends who tower over her, but she doesn't care for the recoil of it, we got her a Glock 43 that she adores to keep in her vehicle. 

On the other end of the spectrum a man who's 5'3 and 100lbs or so might be more apt to go with a 223 for deer hunting or carry a Glock 19, neither of which is bad or anything. But a female who's 5'10 and 220lbs built like a linebacker ( you all know that one chick who can stand farther away from the urinal than you ) might be more apt to use a 308 area sized caliber for deer hunting. 

What we found out is it's not always recoil, one thing with smaller framed individuals is their hand size, my fiance likes the smaller size of a 43 because it fits her hands better. Whereas someone such as myself prefers a full size pistol because it fits me better. Some guys like to think the caliber/size of their carry gun increases their manhood, I believe it's a Napoleon complex, for example a man I work with is a smaller individual. He informed me the other day that Glock's are toy guns, he's apparently more of a man because he carries a 500 S&W. 

Truthfully what I classify as a good gun goes as followed; this pertains to individuals not sex
#1) You've trained with this particular gun, it is extensive and thorough
#2) This gun is loaded and/or ready to go with plenty of ammo
#3) You have it with you; yes I put this last because if #1 and #2 are not completed you might as well pull your pants down.


----------

